
Ask HN: Platform to monetize APIs for an individual developer - sangupta
What&#x27;s are the available options for monetizing an API for an individual developer who would pay a cut in sales than upfront on a larger platform. It should handle user-registration, rate-limiting, billing, and analytics. Options other than AWS API gateway.
======
skate22
Havent used it but someone posted an article abount Kong api gateway recently.
It seems they have an open source free versipn as well as an enterprise
version.
[https://getkong.org/about/advantages/](https://getkong.org/about/advantages/)

Again, i cant vouch for it, but it might be worth exploring.

------
PaulHoule
I wrote one in a week, at least two times. It is not that hard to integrate
Stripe or something like that, but so many API hosting services just don't.

------
yusiang
apigee?

